# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  The Best Comics (in the worst year)

## Brian Adkins

Lots of talk about what they felt were the best comics in 2020 and a lot of other random suggestions. They also read "super chats" and what others felt were the best comics or simply questions people have asked. The unfortunate part is that this video isn't very structured and seems all over the place. Then again,some of you may prefer that! lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAReWixCU5Y

----------


## FFJamie94

I like Comicpops podcasts due to how unstructured they are. It's just two guys talking usually about random topics.
But yeah, I agree on Venom, and I feel like a sucker for dropping Hulk so early on, especially as I really enjoyed it at the time.

----------

